# Computer extremst langsam :(



## pauschpage (6. August 2007)

Hallo!

Mein PC hat sich leider einen Virus eingefangen.
Der PC ist extrem langsam - braucht für einfache Vorgänge (Internet Explorer öffnen - 15 min) extrem lange.
Ich hab diverse Virenprogramme im abgesicherten Modus durchlaufen lassen - viele Funde aber kein Erfolg.

Ich hab in der Aktivitätsanzeige immer eine Prozessorauslastung von 100%

Ich kann keinen Report mit HijhackThis erstellen - das Programm startet nicht - weil alles so festgefrohren ist.
Bringt euch ein Report im abgesicherten Modus was?

Was kann ich noch versuchen/tun?


Eingesetze Virenprogramme: Kaskersky Internetsecurity 7, Bitdefender 10


Danke
Christian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. August 2007)

Du koenntest eventuell mal eine LiveCD, ob nun Linux oder Windows starten und schauen ob sich damit was machen laesst.
Fuer Linux koennte ich Slax empfehlen welches man auch recht einfach mit einem Virenscanner ausstatten kann. Oder vielleicht Knoppix, da duerfte wohl schon einer dabei sein. Fuer Windows faellt mir zur Zeit nur BartPE ein, diese duerfte man wohl auch mit einem Virenscanner ausstatten koennen, nehme ich an.
Falls Viren gefunden werden aber nicht entfernt werden koennen lohnt manchmal ein Blick auf den Seiten verschiedener Anti-Virus-Software-Hersteller, dort finden sich manchmal Anleitungen und/oder Tools zur Entfernung.

Und wenn garnichts geht wirst Du wohl in den sauren Erdapfel beissen muessen und Deine Windows-CD rauskramen muessen.


----------



## stain (6. August 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Du koenntest eventuell mal eine LiveCD, ob nun Linux oder Windows starten und schauen ob sich damit was machen laesst.
> Fuer Linux koennte ich Slax empfehlen welches man auch recht einfach mit einem Virenscanner ausstatten kann. Oder vielleicht Knoppix, da duerfte wohl schon einer dabei sein. Fuer Windows faellt mir zur Zeit nur BartPE ein, diese duerfte man wohl auch mit einem Virenscanner ausstatten koennen, nehme ich an.
> Falls Viren gefunden werden aber nicht entfernt werden koennen lohnt manchmal ein Blick auf den Seiten verschiedener Anti-Virus-Software-Hersteller, dort finden sich manchmal Anleitungen und/oder Tools zur Entfernung.
> 
> Und wenn garnichts geht wirst Du wohl in den sauren Erdapfel beissen muessen und Deine Windows-CD rauskramen muessen.



Ich habe BartPE von einer PC WELT. Da ist schon ein Virenscanner drauf!
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man sich das Heft noch nachkaufen kann.


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. August 2007)

Selbst ein Report im Abgesichertem Modus kann hilfreich sein, er enthällt nämliche Autostart Einträge darunter auch die aus der Registry und Systemservices.

Auserdem könntest du mal (nicht im abgesichertem Modus) einfach mal in den Taskmanager schauen, die Prozesse listen und nach CPU Leistung sortieren lassen.

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass du gerade im Moment keinen Virenscanner oder Firewall installiert hast, und erst recht nicht mehr als einen Virenscanner gleichzeitig.


----------



## pauschpage (6. August 2007)

Hallo!
Ein Virenscanner war schon immer oben - der BitDefender 10.
kA wie der virus raufkam... :S

Jedenfalls hab ich Kaspersky nachinstalliert.
Der abgesicherte Modus funktioniert perfekt - aber der normalmodus ist eine katastrophe - ich komm jetzt schon gar nicht mehr in den Taskmodus...

aber ich mach mal einen report des abgesicherten modus.

Frage: Bringt sich Windows XP installieren - mit der CD was? Bleiben dann alle Programme ect. oben?

Weiters: Kaspersky hat ein Rootkit gefunden - kA was das ist - ist das relevant?



danke
chris


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. August 2007)

Ja das ist relevant, das könnte dir Ursache für dein Problem sein.
Deinstallier im abgesicherten Modus Bitdefender falls der noch da ist. update Kaspersky und lass es alle Partitionen scannen, was es findet desinfezieren, falls das nicht geht löschen (die Fehlerkennungsrate von Kaspersky ist verschwindet gering)

Das mit XP CD bringt vermutlich nichts. Bei einer Reperaturinstallation bleibt dein Problem zu 95% vermutlich bestehen, bei einer neuinstallation ist eben alles futsch...


----------



## pauschpage (6. August 2007)

Leider lässt sich Bitdefender im abgesicherten Modus nicht entfernen.
Ich lass jetzt Kaspersky im abges. Modus nochmal durchlaufen. Update war erfolgreich.

Im Anhang auch die Logfile von hijhack



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 13:52:19, on 06.08.2007
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...


----------



## pauschpage (7. August 2007)

Scheinbar hab ich das Problem mit Kaspersky 7 gelöst.
Hier zur Sicherheit nochmals ein Report mit hijack



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 13:23:22, on 07.08.2007
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...


----------

